
Ask HN: What is the maximum number of lines a function should have? - pizzaparty2
I&#x27;m specifically interested in C# and JavaScript if you require that distinction.
======
zadler
It doesn’t make sense to think about a maximum number of lines.

There may be a complex function of many variables which is not simplified by
splitting into multiple functions.

Most often though, the code in a function has several logical parts which have
their own temporary variables and are good candidates for splitting into
separate functions.

Generally it makes sense to split code up so that it can be encapsulated at
different levels. For example if you have a validation routine for a record,
it may make sense to have different functions to test different properties, so
that you can see which validations are being performed at a high level and
then zoom in when you need to.

Encapsulation should be done to manage scope of temporary variables, and to
make the code easier to read and to test. But there’s no hard and fast rule,
really.

